# Yamaha PW50 Electric



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Someone at Yamaha was thoughtful enough to make special 19mm handlbars for little 3 year old hands. Usually handlbars are 22,2mm.
This is a problem for an electric conversion because I couldnt find a flybywire 0-5v throttle in 19mm so I had to use the original Yamaha ICE throttle with cable running to a linear slide pot with 11mm travel encased in Polycarb.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

9.5mm (3/8") square milled onto the end of the DC motor shaft which fits into the original cush drive shaft. Its a spring loaded drive shaft that has a bit of torque absorption.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Your innovative designs and fabrication skills are always a joy to be seen--i really enjoy the extra attention to detail, like the cooling slots for the controller and the curvy contours of the throttle block and swingarm. Plus your milling machine could also be used like a lathe--that's really clever.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Kenny
Unfortunately the controller will have to be moved up to the frame as there is too much vibration there on the swingarm. The Kelly wont be ruggedized and the caps will break off if I leave it there.
Thats what happened with the 600A ctlrs after 2 years of racing in eFXC


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Ripperton PW first spin. Should do 40kmh on the flat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoYcl22gFCQ


----------



## galderdi (Nov 17, 2015)

Loving your work. I live next to a park and a Power corridor. So a silent little toy would be awesome there.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Dont go through the trouble of converting a gas bike when you can buy an Oset.
Im only doing the PW because Ive always wanted to convert a mini MX bike.
But if you cant resist making your own use this brushless motor, its the same size as the lawnmower motor.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...id=73119e29-4d78-4c53-b317-bb5906c643f9&tpp=1
Theres a lot of work on this bike and its been pretty challenging so far but it all doable.
Heres the Ebay plastic kit mocked on to see where the other major components could fit.

The tank plastic moulding was 10mm thick in some places. The filler neck was the prime place for the (Bafang) emergency stop button.
Jigsawed out a 60mm hole around the filler neck and out through the bottom of the tank. The button will mount on a 3mm alloy angled bracket
bolted to the frame that will double as a stay for the rear of the tank.

The Kelly has been removed from the swingarm and will now go on a spacer plate under the seat. I have 3x 42v 5Ah Turnigy NanoTeck packs but only have room on the bike for one of them at a time. Only spot for them is on a 45 degree angle under the tank leading back toward the footpegs.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Ebay plastics, you have to make them fit. To line up with the tank properly, the seat had to be raised up 12mm with a spacer and different attachments fitted.



That was just the thing for mounting the controller to.





heres the Turnigy LiPos. Theres maybe enough room for 2 of them.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Wiring and cabling is almost done.
Heres the 70A breaker in the Negative return to the battery.


Heres the Emergency off cabling with precharge resistor and Left handlebar switchblock in the back ground. It has reverse on the red toggle button and horn on the green momentary. The white things are crescent shaped spacers in acetal that go from 19mm to 22mm and have an offset so you can bring the device closer to the handle bar so little fingers can reach.


I spun the motor up with the battery on the floor and all systems work.
Next is the battery pack, still not completely decided but its looking like up the front on a 45 degree angle.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Cabled all 3 LiPo packs together with some cnc'd copper bus bars.
42v 15Ah 630mAh.



Was able to put small volt meters between each 5s block


----------

